# Help - Sammy Bleeding



## cazarty (Jan 18, 2008)

Hi there, i am realy worried (again - does it ever end). I have just noticed that Sammy's wee is very dark and there are a few spots on her bed and on her blanket that look like blood, i have tried looking at her and cant see any cuts or sores. No completely sure that it is blood only that i see these darks spots, looks like she had wee'd a little bit here and there. She has not been well, not been eating and was in the vets, but she got through that and is now happy and eating fine. Can anyone help, i did try to get an appt but they wont see her without payment and i dont get paid til Tuesday and have no other means of getting money at this moment, I am trying hard to get the money so will try get her to a new vets (which i know are rabbit savvy) this evening but thought i would write this asi know you lot always help me out and maybe able to advise me.

Thanks guys


----------



## BlackCat (Feb 17, 2008)

Is it definitely blood rather than red coloured urine? Rabbit urine varies in colour and consistency and if she's been eating something particularly coloured (beetroot and such like), then this can alter how it looks. If you can get one, try collecting a urine sample as it can be determined for sure whether any blood is there.


----------



## swinnk8 (Feb 10, 2008)

It is better to be safe than sorry. Get to the vet as soon as you can. If she has been ill in he past and has not been eating it may be an underlying problem that may have added to her illness.
It my be difficult to get a sample but try. It is either carotene which makes the urine red, from her diet or a infection, only the vet will know this.


----------

